# Hotel Les Mars...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Planning a little one or two day get away to Sonoma and Healdsburg, I want to go to the spa at Mission Inn, then eat dinner at Cyrus (one of my new favs thanks to iammatt) , but I was wondering where to sleep that night, Now, I've been interested in staying at the hotel Les Mars in Healdsburg, and though the rates are a bit spendy, if it's worth it, I dont mind paying the price...so my question is this, have any of my esteemed AAAC colleagues stayed at the Les Mars? did you find it to be worth the dough? or is there somewhere else in the area that I should look into staying?


----------

